# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Hacker Vietnam vừa mới deface một số Chinese websites

## nguyennam19

*đêm hôm qua, rạng sáng hôm nay (2-6-2011) một số website của trung quốc đã bị các hacker vietnam defaced* 
những trang web bi thâm nhập có tên miền china (.cn) hoăc đặt tai trung quốc: 

http://jdk.gov.cn/jdkfq/ 
http://www.cnweapon.com 
http://axgov.cn/ 
http://www.slarts.com/article.php/18 
http://www.investhuadu.gov.cn/img/index.htm 
http://www.xc.gov.cn/upload/china/ 
http://ntnj.gov.cn/ 
http://www.nikonlenswear.cn/home.php 
(_3 trang dưới cùng vừa được 1 bạn bổ sung_) 
........... 
các hacker việt nam thâm nhập vào các website nói trên, thay đổi giao diện trang chủ và đưa ra các khẩu hiệu thể hiện sự phản đối quyết liệt các hành động ngang ngược xâm phạm chủ quyền việt nam mới đây của trung quốc, cũng như thể hiện lòng yêu nước theo cách của họ. 

ở một số website bị thâm nhập, chúng ta thấy rõ hacker việt nam đã nắm trọn quyền điều khiển hệ thống. chẳng những họ thay đổi ảnh trên trang chủ, mà còn đưa lên những video clip dài với nhạc nền lời việt, thậm chí còn đủ thời gian để dựng hiệu quả tạo hình cho chuột máy tính trên trang chủ (mouse effect). chưa kể nhiều trang chủ đã bị đổi tên.... 

nhiều website trong số nói trên, đến nay 10.00 am (2-6-2011), vẫn còn chưa khắc phục sự cố. có trang như http://www.cnweapon.com thì hiện ra thông báo những lỗi nghiêm trong trong phần csdl (mysql) 

(file server trục trặc, nên không thể upload các hình minh hoạ. xin thông cảm) 
------------------ 
_xin bổ sung vào đây một bài viết liên quan mà tôi đã post ở trang 2 của chính topic này, lúc 15:55:06h, 02/06/2011 (giờ của website), cho các bạn tiện đọc_. 

có bạn hỏi tôi: các hacker hack vào các trang web của tq vừa rồi là ai? tôi đã thành thật trả lời là tôi không hề biết họ. 
nhưng chắc họ còn trẻ hay rất trẻ. bởi vì các hình ảnh họ post trên trang chủ website bị hack có phần mầu mè, trẻ trung. ngoài ra đôi chỗ các bạn ấy viết tiếng anh còn có vài lỗi thông thường. thí dụ phải viết là "our sea, sky and country", chứ không nên viết là "the sea.....". the sea là chưa nói rõ biển nào?. 

tôi tôn trong phản ứng của các bạn trẻ-hacker trước hiểm hoạ của đất nước, mà chúng tôi những người hơn tuổi các bạn ít nhiều, là những người phải hiểu rõ hơn, sâu sắc hơn các bạn hiểm hoạ này. dù rằng chúng tôi có thể không đồng lòng với cách các bạn vừa làm. 

cái chúng tôi chắt chiu để tôn trọng và quí mến các bạn là tấm lòng của các bạn với vận mệnh của đất nước, dù chúng còn phôi thai và có lúc chưa đúng hướng. nhưng ai cũng có một thời như vậy. nếu không như vậy, thể hiện ở cách này hay cách khác, manh động nhiều hơn hay ít hơn, thì ta chẳng có cái gì đáng để trân trọng. 

mong rằng các bạn sẽ bình tĩnh hơn và có cách làm hay hơn cho đất nước yêu quí của chúng ta.

----------


## supports

quốc gia hưng vong, thất phu hữu trách.

----------


## sunny

tin này giờ mới post lên đây thì đúng là cập nhật quá chận. :|
mà cũng ko phải là rạng sáng mồng 2-6 mà từ tối 1-6 đã rục rịch :|
đến 9h sáng 1-6 thì site http://jdk.gov.cn/jdkfq/ chính thức thành nạn nhân đầu tiên :|
tq đã phản công và đa số hacker đó cũng đã nhận ra dc mình đã sai và đã dừng lại :|

----------


## thangemxuananh

mình đọc trên báo tuổi trẻ thấy ngày 2.6 một số web của tq bị hack vì vụ bọn nó cắt cáp việt nam nè.

----------


## giangnguyen9199

site .cn bị hack là do hacker kay cú vụ trên biển đông ấy.

----------


## masterit3838

> tin này giờ mới post lên đây thì đúng là cập nhật quá chận. :|
> mà cũng ko phải là rạng sáng mồng 2-6 mà từ tối 1-6 đã rục rịch :|
> đến 9h sáng 1-6 thì site http://jdk.gov.cn/jdkfq/ chính thức thành nạn nhân đầu tiên :|
> tq đã phản công và đa số hacker đó cũng đã nhận ra dc mình đã sai và đã dừng lại :|


tham khảo thêm tại đây và hãy suy nghĩ.



> http://www.hvaonline.net/hvaonline/posts/list/39025.hva

----------

